# Zachary Tims: Keep Family in your prayers and question



## cocoberry10 (May 15, 2008)

I'm sure some of you heard about Zachary Tims confession of adultery. I used to enjoy watching him on TBN. He seemed to have a fiery spirit for the Lord.

He admitted to adultery and some other issues and stepped down. I hope that he and his wife are able to work things out.  I always hurt when ministers "fall" because it's usually so public. I respect Minister Tims, b/c it appears that he didn't try to cover up his issues, and faced it with dignity and honesty.

I feel that more of us as Christians need to see our ministers as Human Beings first and foremost.

I always say "If I was perfect, then what would I need God for?" I think we need to remember this more often. God loves us for our flaws, b/c only He can fix them. If we weren't broken, who else would fix us?


----------



## Sweet C (May 15, 2008)

This is my first time hearing this.  I checked their churches website and his wife's info is no longer up there, but he is still up there as pastor.  I will def keep them in prayer


----------



## cocoberry10 (May 17, 2008)

Sweet C said:


> This is my first time hearing this. I checked their churches website and his wife's info is no longer up there, but he is still up there as pastor. I will def keep them in prayer


 
Apparently he had an affair. It was discovered b/c one of the women (I think there was more than one woman) sent a video of their evening together. He stepped down, and I guess he and his wife are working things out.

I personally have come to realize that pastors are human, like everyone else. God has really shown me to start seeing all people as human, and to trust HIM so much that I no longer worry about certain issues (i.e. abortion, homosexuality, marriage, singleness, divorce, etc.). When we really believe God is in control, we no longer have to be angry about certain things.


----------

